# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Config motor mức thấp và mức cao trong mach3

## hieunguyenkham

Chào cả nhà.
Vụ config motor này em không hiểu (không hiểu và không biết nhiều lắm để ngâm và cứu xem được không, không được nhờ các bác giúp). Thường thì em thấy hướng dẫn config motor ở mức thấp thì em làm theo mà chả hiểu gì cả?
Cho em hỏi tại sao lại config ở mức thấp, mà sao không ở mức cao. Ưu điểm và khuyết điểm của việc config mức thấp là gì?
Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin, mong được chỉ dẫn thêm.

----------


## solero

Có 2 thằng trộm bị 1 chú dân phòng đuổi. Thằng trộm thứ 1 trèo lên được tường rồi đang kéo thằng thứ 2 lên thì bị chú dân phòng túm chân kéo xuống. 

Hỏi kéo lên dễ hơn hay kéo xuống dễ hơn?  :Big Grin:

----------

haiquanckbn, hieunguyenkham, mig21

----------


## lekimhung

kiểu như nằm trên hay nằm dưới, cái nào mệt hơn?

----------


## mig21

> Có 2 thằng trộm bị 1 chú dân phòng đuổi. Thằng trộm thứ 1 trèo lên được tường rồi đang kéo thằng thứ 2 lên thì bị chú dân phòng túm chân kéo xuống. 
> 
> Hỏi kéo lên dễ hơn hay kéo xuống dễ hơn?


bác Solero chỉ cách "kéo lên vượt qua tường thoát chú dân phòng" đê  :Smile:

----------


## trần nhựt

> Chào cả nhà.
> Vụ config motor này em không hiểu (không hiểu và không biết nhiều lắm để ngâm và cứu xem được không, không được nhờ các bác giúp). Thường thì em thấy hướng dẫn config motor ở mức thấp thì em làm theo mà chả hiểu gì cả?
> Cho em hỏi tại sao lại config ở mức thấp, mà sao không ở mức cao. Ưu điểm và khuyết điểm của việc config mức thấp là gì?
> Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin, mong được chỉ dẫn thêm.


e cũng sài mach3 cònig motor ở mức thấp và mực cao là sao bác

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

config motor muc cao thi chay nhanh,luc momen yeu.neu xai steper thi de bi mat buoc,nguoc lai neu config o muc thap thi luc momem cao it mat buoc hon, nhung chay cham.minh chem gio k phai cac bac dung nem da toi e nghe

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em thì không am hiểu điện tử lắm. Nhưng mà theo em hiểu thì mức cao mức thấp (hay còn gọi là tích cực mức cao, tích cực mức thấp - low active, high active) là như thế này:

Như trong hình nếu chân X3 nối lên nguồn 5V và chân pwm5v nối vào chân 10 của BOB thì lúc này chân 10 của BOB phải ở mức thấp thì Opto mới dẫn (cái này sẽ là active low, hay tích cực thấp); ngược lại nếu chân pwm5v nối xuống GND (0V) và chân X3 nối vào chân 10 của BOB thì lúc này chân 10 phải ở mức cao thì opto mới dẫn. Lúc này sẽ là active high - tích cực mức cao.
Còn việc mắc theo kiểu tích cực cao hay tích cực thấp là do tùy mỗi người thôi. Nhưng như bác gamo nói đấy, kéo lên thì khó hơn kéo xuống. Bác tìm hiểu thêm sink dòng và source dòng sẽ rõ hơn ạ.

----------

cnclaivung, haiquanckbn, hieunguyenkham

----------

